# Hymer bathroom door catch-locked out!



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there an easy way of releasing the bathroom door push button catch from the outside of a Hymer B584 2002 model. The door has jambed shut yet the top and bottom rotating catches inside are free so it is something with the push button release mechanism and the latch. Only recently acquired the van and have been staying on sites so have not used the facilities at all!-so do not know if there is a "privacy " lock for when you are inside the bathroom which may have some influence on the problem.

Could not find anything in the forums but probably put in the wrong search words. Any help much appreciated


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi BP

I'm pretty sure the knob will unscrew - assuming it is in the "open" position. (Might be a bit difficult if it is in the "closed" position as you will not be able to grip it).

I don't know if this will help, but if you can take it off you may see a way to break in.

Dave

P.S. This assumes it's a similar catch to ours, but I think they are pretty standard.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you by any chance got something hanging inside the door that has got itself between the button and door? This would stop the button popping out and will stop the top and bottom latches from rotating into the open position. If you have, can you move the obstacle from the outside to free it?

JohnW


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

BlakeneyPlayer said:


> Is there an easy way of releasing the bathroom door push button catch from the outside of a Hymer B584 2002 model. The door has jambed shut yet the top and bottom rotating catches inside are free so it is something with the push button release mechanism and the latch. Only recently acquired the van and have been staying on sites so have not used the facilities at all!-so do not know if there is a "privacy " lock for when you are inside the bathroom which may have some influence on the problem.
> 
> Could not find anything in the forums but probably put in the wrong search words. Any help much appreciated


As Dave has said unscrewing the push button maybe the answer. Had the same problem with ours a couple of weeks ago. Unscrewed the button and sprayed a drop of WD40 or similar and it has worked a treat. Opens and closes now as it should.

Terry


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks John and nothing that I can see that it is hanging on the inside and there are no hooks on the inside so I think that is clear. 
Dave and Terry again many thanks and is it simply getting a pair of mole grips on and unscrewing and is it a normal anticlockwise thread or is it left handed?
Many thanks for the suggestions
Rob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rob.

Normal thread, and strong fingers should do it.  Mole grips will not improve it's good looks! 8O 

If you can't get a grip, try using a bit of that non-slip matting stuff that stops your coffee cup sliding off the table. (Don't know if it has a specific name, but it grips like anything!).

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Rob.
> 
> Normal thread, and strong fingers should do it.  Mole grips will not improve it's good looks! 8O
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly the outer ring encircling the button also unscrews. I know this because one of our cupboard doors unscrewed itself on a regular basis. However having just checked our bathroom door the outer ring is tight but a firm press with the thumb on the button and twisting at the same time caused the button to start unscrewing.
Good luck.

Terry


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Again thanks Dave and Terry and that managed to get the knob unscrewed but still tightly shut. Tried pushing the "spline" in as far as it would go but still refuses to budge! If I can get the inner ring off (that is tight too and nothing to grip then will the lock fall off on the inside and then release the door?
Rob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll go and have a play Rob and see if I can find any clues. :? 

It's a pleasure to help someone as courteous as you. Some folk don't even bother to say thanks, so I am much less enthusiastic about trying help to them. (Other experienced members feel the same I expect!!)

Back in a minute.   

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Rob

Sorry it took a while - visitors.

If yours is the same as ours (probably is) the outer ring you can see on the outside door surface is only a trim.

The lock is held onto the inside of the door by only two small screws, one each at top and bottom.

If you have to resort to desperate measures I think you will have to use a wooden drift and tap the lock through, which will either pull the screws out or break the fixing lugs off the lock itself.

Either way you will have done minimal damage (if any) to the door itself, which is the important thing.

The lock is knackered anyway, so if you are lucky, the lugs will break off and you won't have to poke matchsticks in the screwholes when you fit the new one. :roll: 

I would certainly give it a taste of WD40 first however, as Terry said, but beware as too much might stain the wood or lift the veneer.

Good luck, and please let us know the final solution in case anyone else has a similar problem.

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi again Rob
> 
> Sorry it took a while - visitors.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that the problem seems worse than ours was. You could try a pair of pliers on the spindle jiggling it about after a few drops of WD40 into the mechanism. It really did work wonders. You can wipe away any excess WD40 so long as you don't use too much. I found that the jiggling of the spindle actually freed the lock.

Terry


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks to John (there was something on the back of the lock-a canvas bag had leapt across the bathroom and applied a python like grip on the inner handle. And thanks to Terry and Dave as the WD 40 (or the Spanish equivalent finally allowed me to push the catch right in. A little more on the catch itself as that was stiff and it is now WORKING like it was originally designed to do. Canvas bag given good thrashing and grounded!

THANKS again to everyone as this was a brilliant example of a problem being turned into a solution by using the forum's experience. Apologies for the delay in getting back to you but since posting the question in France we are now near Avila just above Madrid so a few km under the belt and a working bathroom to boot. What could be better!

Rob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pleased you got it sorted Rob.

Thanks for letting us know

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Pleased you got it sorted Rob.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know
> 
> Dave


Ditto

Terry


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Hymer bathroom catch*

Dont bash it.....you WILL damage the door not the catch. You could possibly get the drill out and keep drilling gently with a small drill into the lock when you have removed the knob.Presumably you can ease the top & bottom of the door out as you say the hooks on the Espanelet are free? Does your username indicate where you live?....I may be able to help


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Errrmmm.

See >> here << wacky.

Dave


----------

